

Cuckoo hashing - neilc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckoo_hashing

======
neilc
BTW, more info on cuckoo hashing:

[http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2007/06/cuckoo-hashing-
theo...](http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2007/06/cuckoo-hashing-theory-and-
practice-part.html)

[http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2008/05/more-robust-
cuckoo-...](http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2008/05/more-robust-cuckoo-
hashing-esa-paper.html)

------
michael_dorfman
Cute trick, but what makes it front-page hacker news?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I wasn't being snarky, it's a serious question. Is there something especially
relevant about cuckoo hashing that led someone to submit it?

~~~
neilc
I thought it was an interesting algorithm that I hadn't seen anywhere else. I
think that is perfectly sufficient justification for submitting it; as for
making it to the frontpage, ask the people who modded it up.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I found it interesting, too: I was just wondering if there was some relevance
that I was missing.

